# Freistellen in Gimp 2.10 & Hintergrund entfernen - Objekt ausschneiden - Gimp Tutorial



## 3dtutor (17. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Technipion (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich persönlich kannte die 3 Methoden zwar schon (benutze GIMP seit Jahren hobbymäßig), aber das war ein astreines Video. Kurz, knackig, informativ. So gefällt mir das. Gerne mehr davon!

(In ein paar Monaten kommt GIMP 3 raus. Falls du dann immer noch Lust an GIMP-Tuts hast, wärst du einer der wenigen deutschsprachigen Tutoren auf YouTube für die neue Version. Ich würde mich darüber freuen )


----------



## 3dtutor (17. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Solche Worte motivieren einen direkt wieder fürs nächste Tutorial 
Werde die Gelegenheit gern nutzen.


----------

